# Omar, my new pneumonia kitten.



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

So, Ottawa County Humane Society had 250 cats. I really wanted a precious kitten, so I decided to go and get one in need. I found this alien eyed precious kitten.


----------



## Blacksun (Oct 28, 2010)

Really pritty, with this big eyes


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

he is beautiful! is he still sick - if so, hope he starts feeling better! <3


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

aw, he's cute, congrats 

i always feel bad for the older cats in shelters. everyone always wants kittens kittens kittens. my sister adopted a 5 year old female from the spca on a whim last year because she had a mouse problem and her 3 year old son wanted a cat... and she's the best cat ever  i spent 2 weeks there housesitting a while ago and she never left my lap the entire time, and slept in the bed with me (or on top of me...) every night haha


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

rileymai said:


> he is beautiful! is he still sick - if so, hope he starts feeling better! <3


He got some medicine at the vet on Monday, and he seems to be getting better :]


Jaguar said:


> aw, he's cute, congrats
> 
> i always feel bad for the older cats in shelters. everyone always wants kittens kittens kittens. my sister adopted a 5 year old female from the spca on a whim last year because she had a mouse problem and her 3 year old son wanted a cat... and she's the best cat ever  i spent 2 weeks there housesitting a while ago and she never left my lap the entire time, and slept in the bed with me (or on top of me...) every night haha


See, I wanted to get a cat, but the lady said they were all quarantined because they were all sick. =\
Omar is such a lap cat, too. He screams if he isn't being held, lol.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

The humane society adopted out a sick cat?


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

I feel bad for older animals in general. =P While babies are cute, I much prefer adult animals to their younger versions... same goes for humans.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I recently adopted a sick kitten also. He has a severe eye infection and a bad case of kennel cough. But is getting better so fast 

Adorable kitty, and congrats on saving a life.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> The humane society adopted out a sick cat?


Yeah. As long as they found it a home, they didn't care =\
They gave me some amoxi, but that didn't get it. We took him to the vet because he just wouldn't get over his cough, sneezes, fever or anything.
But, he's getting much better. 


Kiko said:


> I recently adopted a sick kitten also. He has a severe eye infection and a bad case of kennel cough. But is getting better so fast
> 
> Adorable kitty, and congrats on saving a life.


Thanks  I hope you enjoy your kitten too


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

A couple years back we purchased a under year aged cat, that we named Princess, from Petco or Petsmart. So upon adopting her, they inform us that she had a 'cat cold' while in the shetler she came from and said it was treated and she was no longer sick, since they have to tell you things like that. So after having her home for a couple of weeks, the illness came back which we found out was kennel cough. :[ I don't really trust buying my animals from those large scale companies, I would rather go with a shelter at this point.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Alethea said:


> A couple years back we purchased a under year aged cat, that we named Princess, from Petco or Petsmart. So upon adopting her, they inform us that she had a 'cat cold' while in the shetler she came from and said it was treated and she was no longer sick, since they have to tell you things like that. So after having her home for a couple of weeks, the illness came back which we found out was kennel cough. :[ I don't really trust buying my animals from those large scale companies, I would rather go with a shelter at this point.


The PetCo in my area has cats from the shelter where I got Omar. They have this whole "You help us, we help you" thing going on.
Also, with 250 cats, there's not much else they can do with them. =\


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Its a sad situation for the cats, I think maybe they should lower their adoption fees for a bit just to help get some more adopted. I know plenty of people who would adopt them, but don't want to pay the $170 or something adoption fee when kittens are given away all the time online.


----------



## JennBell (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats on your new addition, I have to agree on the adoption fee thing. I think a lot more pets would be adopted if they were lower b/c of the fact that you can get cats/dogs free from so many places. We have a local vet that takes in strays and fixes them and gets them healthy and gives them away. I got my two cats from him and they are the sweetest kitties ever  He even fixes feral cats and rehomes them to people who need mousers in their barns etc. I wish their were more vets like him who are willing to help with the over population problem. I was even there one day when a man came to pick up a cat that had gotten its tail caught in his barn and had to have it amputated, The vet operated on the tail and fixed her and the guy took her back to his barn(her litter of kittens were all fixed and rehomed also)


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

My adoption fee was only $25. Good deal, except all the vet bills I had to pay.


----------



## treblyk (Sep 24, 2010)

Just curious your profile says you're in Ohio, but I live in Ottawa County Michigan and volunteer at the only shelter in the county....is there another Ottawa County Humane Society in Ohio? xD

Also, congrats on the addition. Kitties with health problems can be rough. 

As for shelter fees, I know mine tends to do Buy a Cat Get a Cat Free. It's about 100 total for both cats, shots, deworming etc. My shelter also does fun things like for Black Friday this year. If you get an animal that is mostly or all black, it's 50% off the adoption cost since black animals get adopted the least.


----------

